# Was haltet ihr von Dunkelblau-Rot als +24V?



## maxi (20 Januar 2009)

Was haltet ihr von Dunkelblau-Rot als +24V?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

ich nehm an, die letzte antwortmöglichkeit soll ausdrücken: "is mir wurscht - dämliche adernfarbenfragerei! *gernervtist*" ...


----------



## Homer79 (20 Januar 2009)

> "is mir wurscht - dämliche adernfarbenfragerei! *gernervtist*" ...


----------



## SBC-User (20 Januar 2009)

ich stelle jetzt mal ne gegenfrage, was spricht dagegen es braun oder dunkelblau zu machen?

ist es durchgehende genormt? nein!


deshalb:



> "is mir wurscht - dämliche adernfarbenfragerei! *gernervtist*"


----------



## da_kine (20 Januar 2009)

Mir sind die Auswahlmöglichkeiten auch grade net negativ genug...


MFG

Markus


----------



## kolbendosierer (20 Januar 2009)

Was habt ihr sonst als Standart, oder was ist gerade Norm?

Wir nehmen immer dunkelblau.

Aber mir persönlich ist das egal, die Farben sehen für mich alle gleich aus 


Greetz

Robert


----------



## Homer79 (20 Januar 2009)

Wir nehmen auch "Nur" dunkelblau...


----------



## online (20 Januar 2009)

Wir nehmen lila! (ist die mischung aus rot und blau von dir)


----------



## MW (20 Januar 2009)

wir nehmen nur Dunkelblau, dein Dunkelblau-Rot hab ich aber auch schon bei einigen Anlagen gesehen


----------



## maweri (20 Januar 2009)

Wir nehmen:
24V+ : dunkelblau
0V: dunkelblau-weiß

Leider gibt's kein königsblau


----------



## sue port (20 Januar 2009)

es kommt drauf an was für ohrringe du dazu trägst, und ob die handtasche sich dann nicht mit den schuhen beisst.
wichtig ist doch nur ob s gut aussieht *ROFL*


----------



## OHGN (20 Januar 2009)

Ich habe das schon mal wie folgt gesehen:

+24V (ungeschaltet)___ dunkelblau-rot

+24V (geschaltet)_____ dunkelblau

-0V_________________ dunkelblau-weiß

Ich fand das garnicht so schlecht, da man auf Anhieb erkennt was ein "Dauerplus" und was eine "geschaltete" Ader ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Brauche eine 3. Meinung :O)
> 
> also ich sage hellblau/weiss kann man nicht für -24V Verwenden (Da alles Hellblaue und derivate nur für Neutralleiter).
> Kollega sagt, darf man doch!


ist der "-24V" nun inzwischen festgelegt worden? und nun suchst Du nach einer Farbe für +24V?

Die Ausführung nach OHGN ist mir, glaube ich, auch schon mal vorgekommen.


----------



## Homer79 (20 Januar 2009)

> Ich fand das garnicht so schlecht, da man auf Anhieb erkennt was ein "Dauerplus" und was eine "geschaltete" Ader ist.



Gefällt mir auch ganz gut....:s1:
Könnte man mal einführen!

Viele grüße


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

wenn ich den schaltplanordner aufschlage muß irgendwo in der nähe des deckblattes stehen

schitscheriengrün: + 39Vfuffzig
kanarienvogelschwanzgelb: -39Vfuffzig

...mal so als beispiel 

der rest ist mir egal! ohne doku wird da sowieso nicht dran rumgezuppelt bzw. nur mit dreifach messung vor jeder aktion...


----------



## Homer79 (20 Januar 2009)

> rumgezuppelt



...gefällt mir noch besser


----------



## OHGN (20 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ........
> der rest ist mir egal! ohne doku wird da sowieso nicht dran rumgezuppelt bzw. nur mit dreifach messung vor jeder aktion...


@4L
Also wenn ich "mal eben" an einem Schaltschrank die +24V brauche (sei es wofür auch immer), habe ich keine Lust dafür jedesmal den Schaltplan zu wälzen.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> @4L
> Also wenn ich "mal eben" an einem Schaltschrank die +24V brauche (sei es wofür auch immer), habe ich keine Lust dafür jedesmal den Schaltplan zu wälzen.


 
für "mal eben" gibts das netzteil mit schukostecker, dass man in die service-steckdose steckt - habe fertig!

wenn du "mal eben" umbauten/erweiterungen machst und dafür nicht den schaltplan in die hand nimmst und die änderungen vermerkst gibts paar mitn knüppel! :evil:


----------



## dani (20 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn du "mal eben" umbauten/erweiterungen machst und dafür nicht den schaltplan in die hand nimmst und die änderungen vermerkst gibts paar mitn knüppel! :evil:



*ACK*

Aus leidvoller Erfahrung (Symbolik, aktuelles Programm??? Oh ja, hab ich vergessen auf der CD zu speichern. 
Schaltplan nachgezeichnet??? Hätte ich dann noch gemacht.


----------



## Full Flavor (21 Januar 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Wir nehmen auch "Nur" dunkelblau...



genau wie wir


----------



## knabi (21 Januar 2009)

Bei uns wird auch violett eingesetzt. Hellblau und dunkelblau? Können wir Männer doch gar nicht auseinanderhalten ...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2009)

ich halte auch nichts von dem bunten quatsch...

was will man damit erreichen?
das jeder trottel der zu doof ist nen plan zu lesen daran rumfummeln kann?


sicher sind auch immer alle verwendeten farben am lager und jeder hat den farbcodestandart richtige begriffen - jaja aber einen plan kann er nicht lesen...

abgesehen davon gebe ich dem verdrahter ne rolle dunkelbau 1mm² in die hand und dann saust der damit durch die kiste und hat die ruckzuck verdrahtet.

wenn der zwischendurch die farbe wechseln muss, und erst noch bei jedem draht prüfen soll wer in jetzt wie eventuell schaltet, dann dauert das ja ewig...


für mich ist sowas eine unnötige fehlerquelle.
irgendeiner achtet nicht darauf oder interpretiert es anders als der schöpfer diser grandiosen idee...

und da sich der nächste wieder darauf verlässt -- booom!

und überhaupt ich kann doch nicht einfach irgendwo im schrank 24V abgreifen? das ist ja krank!
ich muss doch erst mal in den plan sehen ob dieser 24V kreis überhaupt noch meine erweiterung verkraftet, ob mein aktor überhaupt zu der potentialgruppe gehört. wie die gruppe vorgesichert ist, habe ich die 0V auch vom gleichen netzteil genommen? (am ende werden noch +24V von einem externen signal verwendet...) also sowas ist ein absolutes NOGO! bevor ich was anfasse schau ich mir die pläne an!


ich finde nur dunkelblau:
1. einfacher und schneller für den verdrahter
2. praktischer für das lager der instanthaltung
3. eine sinnvolle hürde gegen leute die nicht wissen was sie tun
4. //edit die instandhlatung muss sich nicht bei jeder gekauften anlage erneut in die kreativen ergüsse von irgendwelchen e-planern einarbeiten die die welt verbessern wollen...


----------



## maxi (22 Januar 2009)

SBC-User schrieb:


> ich stelle jetzt mal ne gegenfrage, was spricht dagegen es braun oder dunkelblau zu machen?
> 
> ist es durchgehende genormt? nein!
> 
> ...


 

Gegen Dunkelblau ja nichts,

aber hättest du mir einen Schaltschrank bei dem die 24V braun sind geliefert währ der gar nicht durch die Eingangskontrolle gekommen. Hättest gleich wieder abholen können.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Gegen Dunkelblau ja nichts,
> 
> aber hättest du mir einen Schaltschrank bei dem die 24V braun sind geliefert währ der gar nicht durch die Eingangskontrolle gekommen. Hättest gleich wieder abholen können.


 
weil braun ist nämlich .... was weiß ich ... maxi, wenn du liefervorschriften hast, da, wo auch immer du arbeiten magst, dann setz sie durch aber dieses blöde "adernfarbe grau/lila/grün ist für 250kV, oder?"-gefrage und normengedeutel geht mir gehörig aufn sack!


----------



## maxi (22 Januar 2009)

Also ich habe es bisher bis auf bei einer Anlage auch immer dunkelblau gemacht.

Meine Überlegung geht gerade das die +24V halt immer ersichtlich sind.
Also der dauerplus, bzw. ungeschaltetet 24V.

PS Violet haben wir im Schaltschrankbau immer für jegliche 1 zu 1,Bus und Transferderivate benutzt. Wie halt bei Siemens und Lapp standart. An sich gefällt mir Violet nicht im Schaltschrank. Siehst so Igit aus.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

So einig wie ihr euch werded, schließe ich darauf, dass doch nichts über eine ordentliche Dokumentation geht, in der dann alle Farben und deren Bedeutung beschrieben sind!


----------



## maxi (22 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> weil braun ist nämlich .... was weiß ich ... maxi, wenn du liefervorschriften hast, da, wo auch immer du arbeiten magst, dann setz sie durch aber dieses blöde "adernfarbe grau/lila/grün ist für 250kV, oder?"-gefrage und normengedeutel geht mir gehörig aufn sack!


 
Jetzt ist es nicht mehr schlimm oder allen egal. Bei meinen Früheren Arbeitgeber musste es zu 100% passen. Ein Kollege lies mal einen Schaltschrank eines Lieferanten, weil der Schirm einer Leitung in gelb Grün war und dir Fremdfirma den nicht holen wollte bei regen auf dem Hof stehen *fg*
Beste war der Cheff. An den Sicherungsautomaten ist es ja sehr schwer 1mm^2 Adern einzuklemmen, da diese ja auch für 10mm^2 ausgelegt sind.
Cheffe hat grundsätzlich nach dem Schaltschranköffnen da am Draht angezogen. Ist er raus gerutscht, gleich wieder zu gemacht und zum Lieferanten "Rufen Sie mich wieder an wenn Sie wieder meinen dass alles in Ordnung ist"

Es kahm aber auch immer drauf an wer geleidert hat, bzw. falls eine kurzfristige Sache angenommen hat war es kulanter.


----------



## Hermann (22 Januar 2009)

wenn keiner die butnen farben mag, am besten alles in 3 farben, blau schwarz grün gelb 

mal rein theoretisch gesehen würden die farben doch reichen oder?


----------



## OHGN (22 Januar 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> wenn keiner die butnen farben mag, am besten alles in 3 farben, blau schwarz grün gelb
> 
> mal rein theoretisch gesehen würden die farben doch reichen oder?


Aufgrund der jetzt aktuellen Adernfarben (in Kabeln) würde ich eher sagen:
3 farben: blau *braun* grün-gelb :s3:

[nebenbei]
Diese "Adernfarbendiskutiererei" ist so ziemlich das Langweiligste und Sinnloseste was mir je untergekommen ist! :roll:
[/nebenbei]


----------



## jabba (22 Januar 2009)

Ich sehe das eher wie Markus.

Je mehr Schnick-Schnack bringt es noch mehr durcheinander.
Wenn Der Auftraggeber dies eindeutig vorschreibt geht es ja. Aber wenn man als Lieferant dies einfach umsetzt, was passiert denn in der Praxis ?

Die Jungs in der Instandhaltung haben halt kein Blau mit Rosa-Tütü zur Hand , also nehmen die blau. und schon passt nix mehr.
Ich habe zig Anlagen wo der Endkunde rumgefummelt hat, und hellblau statt dunkelblau verwendet hat, und dies steht eindeutig in der 60204 drin, das ein Neutralleiter hellblau sein muss. 

Wenn es eine Farbe wie Blau mit Rot geben soll, dann nur wenn es eine eindeutige und für alle gültige Vorschrift ist. Stellt euch vor ihr sollt mal eben einen Schrank umbauen, macht die Türe auf, und das ist blau-grün drin , wo willst du das denn auf einmal herbekommen???


----------



## OHGN (22 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Farbe wie Blau mit Rot geben soll, dann nur wenn es eine eindeutige und für alle gültige Vorschrift ist. Stellt euch vor ihr sollt mal eben einen Schrank umbauen, macht die Türe auf, und das ist blau-grün drin , wo willst du das denn auf einmal herbekommen???



Dann mach Dich  auf was gefasst, wenn Du zufällig mal in's Philipps-Autoglühlampenwerk Aachen kommen solltest.

Aber Die sollen ja nach meiner Info eh' nicht mehr lange machen.
Vielleicht lag's an den Adernfarben....:s3:

PS.
Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt nicht zu viel Interna preisgegeben.:sm11:


----------



## bike (22 Januar 2009)

Jetzt mal eine Meinung von mir ;-)


maweri schrieb:


> Leider gibt's kein königsblau



Bei uns Bayern gibt es dies 



sue port schrieb:


> es kommt drauf an was für ohrringe du dazu trägst, und ob die handtasche sich dann nicht mit den schuhen beisst.
> wichtig ist doch nur ob s gut aussieht


Aber königsblaue  Schuhe sind echt schwer zu bekommen 



knabi schrieb:


> ..Können wir Männer doch gar nicht auseinanderhalten ...


Also ich kann das sehr wohl *ROFL*



maxi schrieb:


> Cheffe hat grundsätzlich nach dem Schaltschranköffnen da am Draht angezogen. Ist er raus gerutscht, gleich wieder zu gemacht und zum Lieferanten "Rufen Sie mich wieder an wenn Sie wieder meinen dass alles in Ordnung ist"



Wenn das dein Chef bei uns gemacht hätte, dann hat er ein echtes Problem. Solange die Anlage nicht bezahlt und übergeben ist, hat keiner etwas an dem Schaltschrank zu tun, ausser auf Anweisung.

Ich gehe mit Markus völlig konform: noch mehr Farbe macht die Anlagen nicht besser.
Wenn jemand an einer Anlage etwas verändern will oder muss, dann muss die Dokumentation genau beachtet werden.

bike
P.S. ... und nach Änderung auch ALLES einzeichnen. Es muss nicht immer gleich CAD sein, Bleistift tut es meist zunächst auch ;-)


----------



## OHGN (22 Januar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> .....
> Ich gehe mit Markus völlig konform: noch mehr Farbe macht die Anlagen nicht besser.
> Wenn jemand an einer Anlage etwas verändern will oder muss, dann muss die Dokumentation genau beachtet werden.
> 
> ...


 
_*kleine Zwischenfrage: *_

Weshab wird hier die Frage nach der Adernfarbe für "+24VDC --> rot-blau = ja-->nein" so kontrovers gesehen?

An mancher Stelle wird Befürwortern der Eingangsfrage hier einfach unterstellt, sie könnten keine Schaltpläne lesen und würden Anlagen nach Gutdünken anhand der Adernfarbe einfach erweitern wollen (ohne dies zu allem Überfluss auch noch zu dokumentieren).:icon_eek:

Der klare Vorteil eines eindeutigen +24V-Bezugspotentials (in Form der Kennzeichnung "Rot-Blau" in diesem Falle) wird völlig außer Acht gelassen.
Sei es nur darum, evtl Messungen an M-schaltenden Einbaugeräten vorzunehmen (welche immer noch gar nicht so selten vorkommen).
Es ist jedenfalls nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen recht praktisch, an verschiedenen Punkten im Schaltschrank ein verlässiges "+24V"-Potential vorzufinden, welches auch auf den ersten Blick als solches erkennbar ist.
.


----------



## PeterEF (23 Januar 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Der klare Vorteil eines eindeutigen +24V-Bezugspotentials (in Form der Kennzeichnung "Rot-Blau" in diesem Falle) wird völlig außer Acht gelassen.
> Sei es nur darum, evtl Messungen an M-schaltenden Einbaugeräten vorzunehmen (welche immer noch gar nicht so selten vorkommen).
> Es ist jedenfalls nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen recht praktisch, an verschiedenen Punkten im Schaltschrank ein verlässiges "+24V"-Potential vorzufinden, welches auch auf dem ersten Blick als solches erkennbar ist.
> .


 
Das stimmt auf jeden Fall! 
Im Vordergrund sollte bei der eindeutigen Kennzeichnung aber weniger die Adernfarbe stehen (die von Schrank zu Schrank sogar innerhalb einer Firma wechseln kann, wie man hier sieht...) sondern die eindeutige Bezeichnung der Klemmen z.B. L24.x, 24P, +24,.....

Auf einer Kläranlage (5 Jahre alt) hatte ich neulich den Fall, das alle Einzeladern einheitlich grau-braun aussahen, nur da wo keine Luft rankam war noch die originale Farbe zu erkennen, wodurch auch immer. Jedes noch so ausgeklügelte Farbschema hätte mir hier auch nicht weitergeholfen


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Der klare Vorteil eines eindeutigen +24V-Bezugspotentials (in Form der Kennzeichnung "Rot-Blau" in diesem Falle) wird völlig außer Acht gelassen.


 
WAS für vorteile??!



> Sei es nur darum, evtl Messungen an M-schaltenden Einbaugeräten vorzunehmen (welche immer noch gar nicht so selten vorkommen).


 
iss klar...
das passiert mit mindestens 5x am tag...




> Es ist jedenfalls nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen recht praktisch, an verschiedenen Punkten im Schaltschrank ein verlässiges "+24V"-Potential vorzufinden, welches auch auf den ersten Blick als solches erkennbar ist.
> .


 
jaja sicher... ganz praktisch...
aber das rechtfertigt niemals den aufwand der dafür getrieben werden muss. und wenn schon, dann geh direkt auf die abgangsklemme vom netzgerät, oder irgendwo an die sicherungsverteilung (aber bitte an die sicherungen wo die blauen drähte dran sind...), oder an den A1 von einem angezogenen schütz, oder an andere klar ersichtliche klemmem wie die einspeiseklemmen der sps oder sonstiger geräte. ein durchschnittelich fähiger elektriker findet in einem habwegs sauber aufgebauten schrank die 24V potentialverteilung auf den ersten blick. wenn nicht, dann nimmt er eben einmal für eine minute den plan in die hand und findet sie dann - diese information im kurzzeitgedächniss abgelegt sollte auch für weitere messungen reichen...


wenn jemandem obige möglichkeiten nicht ausreichen um ein 24V+ für MESSZWECKE (was anderes willst du damit doch hoffentlich nicht machen  ) auf die schnelle zu finden, dann ist er einfach zu doof für seinen job oder der schaltschrankbauer hat bullshit angeliefert.
da helfen in beiden fällen auch keine bunten drähte mehr...


----------



## OHGN (24 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...........
> wenn jemandem obige möglichkeiten nicht ausreichen um ein 24V+ für MESSZWECKE (was anderes willst du damit doch hoffentlich nicht machen  ) auf die schnelle zu finden, dann ist er einfach zu doof für seinen job oder der schaltschrankbauer hat bullshit angeliefert.
> da helfen in beiden fällen auch keine bunten drähte mehr...


Es geht mir nicht darum den _doofen_ Elektrikern den Job zu ermöglichen, sondern den Erfahrenen den Job zu *erleichtern*.

Kannst oder willst Du das nicht verstehen.?



Markus schrieb:


> jaja sicher... ganz praktisch...
> aber das rechtfertigt niemals den aufwand der dafür getrieben werden muss.


Du hast Recht, auch wir in unserer Firma betreiben diesen Aufwand nicht.
Es geht mir eher darum, dass man Vorschläge (wie in diesem Thema diskutiert) aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachten sollte und nicht immer gleich die knallharte Ablehnung raushängen lässt. 

Deshalb habe ich ja auch für "_*Kann*_ man machen"  gestimmt.


----------

